# Laporte al City per 70 milioni di euro. E' fatta.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da Sky, il City ha messo a segno l'ennesimo colpo di mercato a cifre disumane. Acquistato il difensore Laporte dal Bilbao per 70 milioni di euro. Martedì visite mediche e firma con il club inglese.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2018)

Ma come fai a competere con questi?

Beati loro.


----------



## sacchino (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a competere con questi?
> 
> Beati loro.



Comprando i loro scarti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a competere con questi?
> 
> Beati loro.


Semplice: non competi.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a competere con questi?
> 
> Beati loro.



Il bello è che a volte prendono pure pacchi clamorosi, pur pagandoli a peso d'oro (vedasi Mangala). 
La Premier spazzerà via tutti gli altri campionati nel giro di 5 anni imho.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Semplice: non competi.



Due sceicchi ricchissimi hanno comprato city e Psg che (quando li hanno comprati) non contavano nulla e noi che abbiamo 7 CL non interessiamo a nessuno sceicco. Possibile?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il City ha messo a segno l'ennesimo colpo di mercato a cifre disumane. Acquistato il difensore Laporte dal Bilbao per 70 milioni di euro. Martedì visite mediche e firma con il club inglese.



Guardiola avrà pure un gioco stupendo e quello che volete.. però mamma mia distrugge le casse dei clubs.. cioè avrà spesso 300 mln solo per difensori e noi ci lamentiamo di Bonucci a 40 mln


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guardiola avrà pure un gioco stupendo e quello che volete.. però mamma mia distrugge le casse dei clubs.. cioè avrà spesso 300 mln solo per difensori e noi ci lamentiamo di Bonucci a 40 mln



Del resto nomen omen. Guardiola (hucha, in spagnolo) in catalano vuole dire "salvadanaio". Ecco, lui i salvadanai li fa rompere ai club per cui lavora.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Io mi chiedo: sti sceicchi perchè preferiscono ste squadre fino all'altro giorno inutili piuttosto che noi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guardiola avrà pure un gioco stupendo e quello che volete.. però mamma mia distrugge le casse dei clubs.. cioè avrà spesso 300 mln solo per difensori e noi ci lamentiamo di Bonucci a 40 mln



Mendy 57,5 m
Walker 51 m
Danilo 30 m
Laporte 70 m
Ederson 40 m
Stones 55,6 m
Bravo 18 m
Moreno 5,5 m
Rulli 4,7 m

Insomma, il 'genio' Guardiola ha fatto spendere la modesta somma di 332,3 milioni di € per la sola difesa (portiere incluso)... Meglio non parlare del esborso totale


----------



## Gito (26 Gennaio 2018)

Ma Guardiola non era quello indignato dal mercato del PSG o mi confondo con qualcun altro?


----------



## Activia01 (26 Gennaio 2018)

Berlusconi nelle dovute proporzioni non ha fatto lo stesso con noi a inizio presidenza?
Son nato in quegli anni quindi non so con esattezza se sia stato proprio così il suo potere d'acquisto


----------



## siioca (27 Gennaio 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi nelle dovute proporzioni non ha fatto lo stesso con noi a inizio presidenza?
> Son nato in quegli anni quindi non so con esattezza se sia stato proprio così il suo potere d'acquisto



Piu o meno arano tutti i presidenti delle grandi società di calcio italiane spendevano un sacco di soldi vedi gli Agnelli, Moratti, Sensi, Gori, Tansi infatti la serie A era il campionato piu bello al mondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il City ha messo a segno l'ennesimo colpo di mercato a cifre disumane. Acquistato il difensore Laporte dal Bilbao per 70 milioni di euro. Martedì visite mediche e firma con il club inglese.



E ci lamentiamo dei 40 milioni spesi per Bonucci, premiato miglior difensore dell'anno insieme a Ramos.

Comunque ok, allora Romagnoli vale non meno di questa cifra dello spagnolo.


----------



## Casnop (27 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Semplice: non competi.


Poi c'è il campo, però, Ronie. Vediamoli in Champions League. Le aspettative qui sono altissime, ed una semplice semifinale non può, come in passato, soddisfarle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Poi c'è il campo, però, Ronie. Vediamoli in Champions League. Le aspettative qui sono altissime, ed una semplice semifinale non può, come in passato, soddisfarle.


Noi, a proposito di campo, non sappiamo nemmeno se riusciremo a tornare in EL


----------



## kipstar (27 Gennaio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Due sceicchi ricchissimi hanno comprato city e Psg che (quando li hanno comprati) non contavano nulla e noi che abbiamo 7 CL non interessiamo a nessuno sceicco. Possibile?



É quello che mi domando da ormai 5 o 6 anni....


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Sapevo che un giorno l'avrebbero preso. Difensore moderno con piedi fantastici tant'è che batte pure le punizioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2018)

Se non vincono la Champions quest'anno o il prossimo, sia per loro che per il PSG poi si ride.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Gennaio 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ma Guardiola non era quello indignato dal mercato del PSG o mi confondo con qualcun altro?



Era mourinho


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi nelle dovute proporzioni non ha fatto lo stesso con noi a inizio presidenza?
> Son nato in quegli anni quindi non so con esattezza se sia stato proprio così il suo potere d'acquisto


Non proprio....il primo Milan (quello di Sacchi) è stato si costruito con ingenti capitali ma spesi sempre con raziocinio
Che io ricordi l'unica pazzia (se così si può chiamare) è stata fatta per Gullit vero e proprio pallino di Berlusconi...per battere la concorrenza credo abbia fatto un'offerta irrinunciabile...
Gli altri due Olandesi furono due ''affari del secolo''....Van Basten era a scadeza di contratto e all'epoca ti bastava pagare un esiguo indennizzo....Rijkaard ebbe un costo da giocatore normale....ma non lo era....
Anche su Donadoni l'anno prima ci fu un'asta con la Juve e Berlusconi propose due miliardi di lire in più di qualsiasi offerta avessero fatto i gobbi...e vinse
Ancelotti e Giovanni Galli furono acquistati a prezzo di mercato....

Negli anni successivi è vero ci furono consistenti investimenti...in pratica avevamo 2/3 delle riserve che avrebbero potuto tranquillamente fare i titolari....
Che io ricordi l'unica ''anomalia'' fu Lentini che per strapparlo alla Juve fu pagato quello che ai giorni nostri chiamiamo ''follia di mercato''
Altro non ricordo....sicuramente mi è sfuggito qualcosa ma perdonami....sono passati tanti anni e comincio a perdere i colpi 

In conclusione....innegabile il fatto che Berlusconi investì cifre notevoli nel Milan in quegli anni ma a far la differenza non fu l'aver monopolizzato il mercato come sostengono i soliti rosiconi gobbi ed interisti....
La differenza la fecero le geniali idee di Berlusconi che ai tempi era DUE passi avanti rispetto agli altri...


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Se non vincono la Champions quest'anno o il prossimo, sia per loro che per il PSG poi si ride.



Speriamo... pero trovo sempre meno squadra da tifare in CL.
Spero ogni volta che esca la Juve.
Spero ogni volta che escano le due spagnole : Real e Barca.
Spero ogni volta che escano le squadre arabe : PSG e City.
Spero ogni volta che esca Mourinho : United.
Preferirei che non fosse una inglese... : Liverpool, Tottenham e Chelsea
Preferirei che il Bayern non ci avicinasse troppo nel numero di trofei vinti.

Mi tocca tifare per il Bale, il Porto, il Besiktas, Sevilla, Shaktar, Roma...

Insomma pure quest'anno saro deluso 

Li altri anni almeno speravo con Atletico e Borussia.


----------



## Activia01 (27 Gennaio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Non proprio....il primo Milan (quello di Sacchi) è stato si costruito con ingenti capitali ma spesi sempre con raziocinio
> Che io ricordi l'unica pazzia (se così si può chiamare) è stata fatta per Gullit vero e proprio pallino di Berlusconi...per battere la concorrenza credo abbia fatto un'offerta irrinunciabile...
> Gli altri due Olandesi furono due ''affari del secolo''....Van Basten era a scadeza di contratto e all'epoca ti bastava pagare un esiguo indennizzo....Rijkaard ebbe un costo da giocatore normale....ma non lo era....
> Anche su Donadoni l'anno prima ci fu un'asta con la Juve e Berlusconi propose due miliardi di lire in più di qualsiasi offerta avessero fatto i gobbi...e vinse
> ...



Capito, grazie per il riassunto 
Io ricordo di aver letto qualcosa su Papin, che Berlusconi si era fissato e stanco di giocare all'asta ha fatto un'offerta superiore di un bel po rispetto a tutte le altre e lo ha portato a Milano


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Due sceicchi ricchissimi hanno comprato city e Psg che (quando li hanno comprati) non contavano nulla e noi che abbiamo 7 CL non interessiamo a nessuno sceicco. Possibile?



Semplicemente perchè hanno comprato un club ad una cifra relativamente bassa, il Milan quant'è costato invece?

Il Milan era obiettivamente un transatlantico che fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2018)

Laporte non vale 70 milioni, almeno per il momento.
E' un difensore ancora nella fascia dei "potenziali campioni".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Gennaio 2018)

Beh, considerato età, caratteristiche, potenziale e mercato attuale Romagnoli vale 100 milioni


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2018)

Non capisco lo stupore: visto il fatturato del Man City è come se il Milan spendesse 25 mln per un giocatore, quindi per loro è una spesa normale, che avrà un impatto molto limitato sul bilancio.

E considerando che nel prossimo futuro il fatturato del City crescerà ancora, alla fine questa cifra risulterà veramente irrisoria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Comprando i loro scarti



Esatto..tanto non possono giocare in 30 e il valore aggiunto di questi qua non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto pagano..


----------

